
The unspoken rules of making introductions in Silicon Valley - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/unspoken-making-introductions-silicon-valley
======
DrScump
Blogspam of:

[https://gigster.com/blog/intros-in-silicon-valley-teach-
and-...](https://gigster.com/blog/intros-in-silicon-valley-teach-and-
startups/)

